# Help with injection - Orgalutran



## chrishelenhall (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi I wondered if someone could help? I am due to start orgalutran injections today which I was going to do around the same time as my puregon (6pm). I just wondered is there a time thats best to do it though as I don't remeber the nurse tellng us a specific time, and I'm getting a bit worried now that this might be wrong.

Helen xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That is fine - between 6 and 9pm for both injections is spot on. Once started you should stick to a time roughly 30 mins before or after the time you started treatment on the first day.


----------



## chrishelenhall (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, just out of curiosity does it matter where I inject? I have been doing puregon in my stomach and was intending on doing orgalutran there too, but I've read  different things some saying best in your thigh?

Helen xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is a subcutaneous injection.
The summary of product characteristics for this product says it should preferably be injected in the upper leg and to vary the site of injection to prevent a condition called lipoatrophy. This is where you get a dent where fatty tissue has gone as a result of repeated injection.

Here is exactly what it says....

_Method of administration_
Orgalutran should be administered subcutaneously, preferably in the upper leg. The injection site should be varied to prevent lipoatrophy. The patient or her partner may perform the injections of Orgalutran themselves, provided that they are adequately instructed and have access to expert advice.


----------

